# Dog food



## Pepsibrown (May 25, 2015)

We are re locating to alhos de agua in September and our dog is fed the barf diet ( boned and raw meat ) . Does anyone know if you can get it out there?
Thanks


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I have two labs and have had 4 boxers ( all at once ) and had not heard of BARF until you mentioned it. I looked it up and have to say it makes an interesting read. Raw meat is much, much cheaper here from a local butcher rather than supermarkets like Pingo Doce, Intermarche, Jumbo. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Pepsibrown (May 25, 2015)

Pepsi has been on this diet for approx 6 months and her coat and general well being has improved lots. We currently buy it frozen in 1lb blocks for approx 50 pence each and add vegetables to it.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Do guests to your house have to bring their own gas masks or are they available at the time of calling ?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

sorry........just joshing !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

4 boxers ....that is one up on us (all rescues) !!! And that is apart from the ones at Boxer Rescue Portugal!

Where do you live?


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> 4 boxers ....that is one up on us (all rescues) !!! And that is apart from the ones at Boxer Rescue Portugal!
> 
> Where do you live?


I live near Tondela in the Viseu region. I had the four Boxers when I lived in the U.K. Beautiful animals. 'Misty' gave birth to five the same day the Mrs gave birth to my youngest son. I had a few whiskey and cokes that day.......


----------

